# TPU's October WCG Challenge planning thread



## Norton (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Team,

It's getting cooler in most places this time of year so it's time to plan our annual *October Challenge.*

Let's use this thread to toss around some ideas and see what we can do for this year 

Post your thoughts, ideas, suggestions for:

- challenge date(s)
- format (points, runtime, results, etc)
- recruiting ideas
- prizes (hardware, games, etc)
- etc...

*UPDATES:*

- Challenge start/end date(s) are tentatively set for *10/16* thru *10/23*.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 6, 2014)

I say it should be limited to one member( namely me) to avoid confusion and so that all people involved ( again just me ) come in first. Just a thought.
Oh yeah, I'm in.
@manofthem if it is *$ towards months end $* ( 17th & beyond )I will donate D.A. Inquisition via Steam. Assuming it is available for preorder by then. If not then another title of the winners choice( equal value) or they can wait. Up to them.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in and stoked! 

@Tallencor I'm guessing we will be doing some kind of game giveaway, and a game donation is absolutely welcomed. Thanks!  

As far as the games go,  I'll take a gander and see what I can throw in.  


This Challenge is going to be good. Time to solicit some further pc power!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2014)

Im super excited as well! Could not take part in the last one for kreig but I am in for this one!

Also have more games to give away!


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2014)

Thinking 10/23 thru 10/30 for the start/end dates but maybe a shorter duration or earlier date since the WCG 10th Birthday Challenge sponsored by SETI.Germany goes from 11/16 thru 11/25.

Thoughts?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in and sounds good. Also Norton I am still in with what we talked about.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 6, 2014)

http://cl.ly/XtfV/Image 2014-10-06 at 6.57.50 PM.png


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey @brandonwh64 not to stalk or anything but someone over at the NCIX youtube channel has the same avatar. What are the chances hmmmmmm.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2014)

Perfect! I was revving up my cores anyway. I have at least one prize.

We should make this one about recruitment. Are computers, maybe just certain computers, actually efficient space heaters?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2014)

thats why i started folding lol its getting like below 40F at night here this phenom II makes a +20F difference in room temps if I close the door


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2014)

Me I'm in.

@Norton, I am all for these Challenges. As far as I am concerned, we should be in one every other week!! 

But I like the First one because we can Honor the new Cruncher's and they can all probably win something.

Then, for the WCG Birthday, it's up for grabs among all cruncher's/folder's wannabes and everyone else!



Just a thought....


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thinking 10/23 thru 10/30 for the start/end dates but maybe a shorter duration or earlier date since the WCG 10th Birthday Challenge sponsored by SETI.Germany goes from 11/16 thru 11/25.
> 
> Thoughts?


A week earlier and of course a points challenge. Room heating is a good recruitment theme.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> A week earlier and of course a points challenge. Room heating is a good recruitment theme.



Which week sounds better Team?

*1- 10/23 thru 10/30*

*2- 10/16 thru 10/23*

*3- a different period*

Post up and let us know!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd say 10/23 because I personally do not know if I will have my 3570k up. Thats a good 4-6k I would be missing.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Which week sounds better Team?
> 
> *1- 10/23 thru 10/30*
> 
> ...



I think I have to go for the:
*
2- 10/16 thru 10/23
*
We are planning on a LAN party the following Saturday, 10/25, and I'd HATE to have a conflict: LAN or WCG Challenge... especially since one of the pc's I want to borrow for the challenge will also be at the LAN


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2014)

*2- 10/16 thru 10/23*
*because it starts on my birthday...*


----------



## twilyth (Oct 7, 2014)

Time is probably an illusion so it doesn't really matter when we have it   https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/context/maybe-time’s-arrow-needs-ergodicity-well-entropy


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2014)

10/23 is too close to the BDC which is a too important event to hastily "organise" in a last-minute manner ( I do not believe in a rolling start, because we are dealing with computers here).


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd prefer:

*2- 10/16 thru 10/23*

but I'm in either way...


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 7, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> *2- 10/16 thru 10/23*


Yep works for me.


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2014)

I got all the bugs worked out and both machines are crunching great so count me in.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 7, 2014)

Game on.

But suggestion for prizes. Maybe not limited to US only  of course if cruncher won and he live outside US, then of course he must be willing to pay for shipping  how about that?  

But of course thats up to team's decision. only my suggestion.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

night.fox said:


> Game on.
> 
> But suggestion for prizes. Maybe not limited to US only  of course if cruncher won and he live outside US, then of course he must be willing to pay for shipping  how about that?
> 
> But of course thats up to team's decision. only my suggestion.



It would be great to go worldwide on prizes but the logistics are often difficult. We can generally get smaller items from USA to Canada/Mexico for a small premium on shipping but costs to ship start to rise sharply and/or exceed the value of the prize the further they go*
*case in point- to send parts to USA to Portugal and  the Kreij case from Portugal to USA cost just over $200 USD 

There are other issues surrounding "pay for shipping" conditions since we try to avoid making this a B/S/T thread. The items donated need to free to the winner (including shipping*).
*note- we've had other members assist with shipping cost of items, that works as well

Paypal donations can usually work for Team members so those are worldwide unless prohibited by the winners locations.

*On the start/end dates:*

Looks like *10/16* thru *10/23* is preferred so we'll likely go with those dates unless there are any specific objections to it.

*** UPDATE **

We do have a challenge rig build in the planning stages so you can pretty much count on a cruncher rig giveaway for participants!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Time is probably an illusion so it doesn't really matter when we have it   https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/context/maybe-time’s-arrow-needs-ergodicity-well-entropy



Did this awesome person just rise from the dead!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> It would be great to go worldwide on prizes but the logistics are often difficult. We can generally get smaller items from USA to Canada/Mexico for a small premium on shipping but costs to ship start to rise sharply and/or exceed the value of the prize the further they go*
> *case in point- to send parts to USA to Portugal and  the Kreij case from Portugal to USA cost just over $200 USD
> 
> There are other issues surrounding "pay for shipping" conditions since we try to avoid making this a B/S/T thread. The items donated need to free to the winner (including shipping*).
> ...



Yes of course but like I said, if the member wants only to pay shipping. whatever it cost. and also, electronic donations or games would do.

But either way, I will still do my best to contribute whether with prize or not


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2014)

dam I knew shipping the case wasn't cheap but fuck 200 bucks ?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2014)

Uhg. My 2500k somehow got set to dont allow new tasks. This has been corrected but I currently have no work.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> dam I knew shipping the case wasn't cheap but fuck 200 bucks ?



Not as bad as that....

The parts for ST.o.CH's PC were just over $100 to ship from here to there and the case was just under $100 to ship from there to here.

I would be shocked if shipping from me to you was over $30 since I could _almost_ drive it out to you.... it's a little too far for a road trip


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm considering getting back into it. Especially with winter coming up. I haven't crunched in a couple of years, and my meager contribution when I did wasn't much, but that's the whole point right? Every little bit counts! So I may log in and see if I'm still registered to the team, and if I am, you'll have three more quad cores crunching at least.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 7, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm considering getting back into it. Especially with winter coming up. I haven't crunched in a couple of years, and my meager contribution when I did wasn't much, but that's the whole point right? Every little bit counts! So I may log in and see if I'm still registered to the team, and if I am, you'll have three more quad cores crunching at least.


Three more Quad cores!!! Um I think you will be okay. We are going to rock this challenge. Getting a ton of support.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 7, 2014)

Yea, a few years back I crunched with some old P4's and a couple of C2D's lol. Now I have my machine, my fiancé's, and my server, all of which could crunch ~70% of the time, all with quad cores. Hell, I may go all out and put the laptop and media center crunching as well lol. They're probably a lot cheaper to heat the house than gas these days lol... And I know my computer room stays consistently 5-10 degrees warmer than the rest of my house... may have to leave the door open now that it's getting cold lol.

Also, I checked, and I'm still registered. Haven't crunched since 09... i'm ashamed... Oh well, I'll see if I can get it set up tonight.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2014)

Now how the hell did I totally miss this thread until now?????? Hmm, answer me! 

Oh yea, I must be about half brain dead lately..........I know, "lately?" 

Well of course count me in. 

As for the date; doesn't matter to me at all as long as we kick some serious a$$!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

@stinger608 it's ok bro, we are all getting older and slightly more forgetful   I didn't notice the thread for a while til I got a tag from it, so I can understand completely. 


I think this Challenge is off to a great start,rekindling some old crunching fires like in the case of @Papahyooie, got @twilyth back on our side, got some new blood with @OneMoar ....  Can't ask for much more than what we already have


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I have to say, setup is a lot easier than it used to be lol... Got it running on the main rig for now. I'll do the other ones tomorrow. Got a question though, I have it set up to use my R9 270 as well, is there any way to know for certain that it's being used? (or any graphics card for that matter... got a gtx460 in the other gamer, a 8800gtx in the media center, and a HD4650 that I *think* should be usable in the server.)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> Well, I have to say, setup is a lot easier than it used to be lol... Got it running on the main rig for now. I'll do the other ones tomorrow. Got a question though, I have it set up to use my R9 270 as well, is there any way to know for certain that it's being used? (or any graphics card for that matter... got a gtx460 in the other gamer, a 8800gtx in the media center, and a HD4650 that I *think* should be usable in the server.)


Sorry, but there's no GPU work for WCG at the moment


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 8, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey @brandonwh64 not to stalk or anything but someone over at the NCIX youtube channel has the same avatar. What are the chances hmmmmmm.


doge is universal. Doge is love, doge is life.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm considering getting back into it. Especially with winter coming up. I haven't crunched in a couple of years, and my meager contribution when I did wasn't much, but that's the whole point right? Every little bit counts! So I may log in and see if I'm still registered to the team, and if I am, you'll have three more quad cores crunching at least.


Thanks!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

@Norton for new members, maybe you could throw the link to setup WCG and join team TPU into the OP....  I think this is it below

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1



Also, from the last Challenge,....


15th Warlock said:


> Thanks Matt, sorry I can't make it this time, but will make sure I join our team for the next challenge



Hey @15th Warlock, just a friendly reminder


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Norton for new members, maybe you could throw the link to setup WCG and join team TPU....  I think this is it below
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Sorry, but there's no GPU work for WCG at the moment


Oh ok. BOINC had an option to use the GPU, so I just enabled it. Is it something WCG will use in the future? Moreover, I know there are jobs for other projects built into BOINC, could I just add jobs specifically to take advantage of the GPU even if WCG isn't getting it?

Or maybe should I just get back into the folding team too, and use it there?


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> Oh ok. BOINC had an option to use the GPU, so I just enabled it.


Yeah same here just in case I miss the call when it or if it happens. Can't see it being any trouble leaving it ticked.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> Oh ok. BOINC had an option to use the GPU, so I just enabled it. Is it something WCG will use in the future? Moreover, I know there are jobs for other projects built into BOINC, could I just add jobs specifically to take advantage of the GPU even if WCG isn't getting it?
> 
> Or maybe should I just get back into the folding team too, and use it there?



They had GPU work units a year or so ago. It was great and everyone hopes they will bring them back again. 

What you could do though, is put that puppy to work for TPU's Folding@Home team.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been following the WCG forum fairly closely since the GPU cancer project patiently waiting for when they would introduce another and you definitely get the sense that there is a lot of frustration about the fact that WCG hasn't made more of an effort to bring in another such project.  When you think of all of the AMD video cards that are still out there that were being used for bitcoin, litecoin and other types of cryptocurrency mining, this is really a huge untapped resource and is something that might help to renew interest in the project.

As it stands, the number of active members in WCG continues to decline.  It was nearly 90k in 2009 and we are now down to not even 65k as you can see here - http://s137.photobucket.com/user/Sekerob/media/WCGYearsMembers.png.html

Just in the past 2 months we've lost about 2000 active users.  The only reason the decline hasn't been steeper was because of the Computing for Good XRP giveaway which pretty much everyone on the forum trashed as being Satan incarnate.  Oh, we shouldn't be paying people to crunch, yada, yada.  In an ideal world, that's definitely true, but the number of people out there who are truly altruistic and only do things for the purest of motivations are few and far between.  Fortunately many of them tend to congregate in teams like this, but if the overall trend is a decline in people contributing to working on projects like MCM, FAH and others that may come along, in the end, the goals of WCG end up not being served.

I've gone on my mini-crusades over there to try get WCG to putting some effort into building more of a community - the kind of community TPU and other teams have.  But I suspect it's fallen on deaf ears.  However as the participation rate continues to decline, the people at IBM who actually control the project will hopefully take notice - just like they did last year when they forced WCG to conduct their survey - a survey, which btw, had no user input whatsoever in terms of what issues and concerns should be included.  Maybe next time they will actually try to involve us in trying to solve a problem that affects us all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I've been following the WCG forum fairly closely since the GPU cancer project patiently waiting for when they would introduce another and you definitely get the sense that there is a lot of frustration about the fact that WCG hasn't made more of an effort to bring in another such project.  When you think of all of the AMD video cards that are still out there that were being used for bitcoin, litecoin and other types of cryptocurrency mining, this is really a huge untapped resource and is something that might help to renew interest in the project.
> 
> As it stands, the number of active members in WCG continues to decline.  It was nearly 90k in 2009 and we are now down to not even 65k as you can see here - http://s137.photobucket.com/user/Sekerob/media/WCGYearsMembers.png.html
> 
> ...


I agree as we are the end users so it should be us who are primarily involved in surveys and such. Also I have a small stock pile of gpu's laying around bought just for WCG. They really need to get the ball rolling on gpu wu's again.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 9, 2014)

twilyth said:


> but the number of people out there who are truly altruistic and only do things for the purest of motivations are few and far between.


Hmmmmm. What a waste. If u have it donate it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2014)

More folks would send in fake results though, if it were (partly) for money.
The community thing is a real issue though, as other projects have at least some rudimental comm feel to them. And if it weren't for TPU, the push would not have been as strong.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it could be done - giving people rewards for crunching.  It wouldn't have to be as in-your-face as paying people since as you say, things like that can always be scammed.  But I like the Charity Engine model.  I don't like that it's for profit and that they rent time out to corporations, but I think that WCG could offer random prizes to people that corporate sponsors could donate.

After all, everything that WCG does goes into the public domain and a lot of companies benefit from the work that's done.  Even if they can't patent anything that WCG produces, the work can lead to other advancements.  So it would make sense for pharma companies for example to offer small donations to help stimulate interest.

Then WCG could run a periodic lottery.  Maybe each completed work unit or each hour of cpu time would count as one ticket in the lottery.  But that's just one idea.  I'm sure there are many others.  The point is that you can appeal to people's love of these sorts of gimmicks to get them interested without selling out the basic idea of WCG.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 9, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> They had GPU work units a year or so ago. It was great and everyone hopes they will bring them back again.
> 
> What you could do though, is put that puppy to work for TPU's Folding@Home team.


 When we had GPU work units I was able to really gain some points:





This first rig listed had three 7970s for most of the time....


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 10, 2014)

While I'm getting my rigs spun up, I've never been in on one of these contests before. How does it work? Number one wins, or pick from the top 10, or what?


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 10, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> While I'm getting my rigs spun up, I've never been in on one of these contests before. How does it work? Number one wins, or pick from the top 10, or what?


Yeah, I believe we/ @Norton Challenges other teams and we have a crunch off. The team with the highest points @12 pm UTC on the last day wins. Whomever partisapates gets their name placed in a "hat" and through a random process names are drawn then through team donations are able to win awesome prizes. Crunching rigs like the memorial challenge, Hardware and games. I don't believe we as a team need to win the challenge to actually have the fun of the draw.
Edit: Crap. I meant 12 am UTC


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 10, 2014)

So it's just whoever participates then. Well that's cool. I'm tapping my DayZ server members to join in too!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2014)

Usually there is a minimum points and a few other stipulations. They are all pretty easy to get if you just commit even a core 2 duo for the projects duration.


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Yeah, I believe we/ @Norton Challenges other teams and we have a crunch off. The team with the highest points @12 pm UTC on the last day wins. Whomever partisapates gets their name placed in a "hat" and through a random process names are drawn then through team donations are able to win awesome prizes. Crunching rigs like the memorial challenge, Hardware and games. I don't believe we as a team need to win the challenge to actually have the fun of the draw.
> Edit: Crap. I meant 12 am UTC



Pretty much this. 



Papahyooie said:


> So it's just whoever participates then. Well that's cool. I'm tapping my DayZ server members to join in too!



We do require that participants for prizes be a member of our Team, an active member of this forum, and crunch (or fold for TPU) for the duration of the challenge. Additional conditions, if there are any, are identified in the 2nd post of our _Official_ challenge thread.

Example:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/#post-3104920



james888 said:


> Usually there is a minimum points and a few other stipulations. They are all pretty easy to get if you just commit even a core 2 duo for the projects duration.



Correct! We structure the minimum so that even a dual core rig or decent laptop can qualify for a prize.... we are also flexible on a case by case basics towards those folks that can't meet the minimum in time, start late, etc...

***Note: we do have some prizes available and will also be doing a game giveaway (by @manofthem ). Expect to see the prize list this weekend at some point.*


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 11, 2014)

OK cool. That's nice that you let the little guys play too. I'm definitely gonna be putting up my fair share then, so that's nice to know. When do we know who we are challenging? I like competition.  I'm glad I stopped by, I had forgotten how fun this was! Also, it might have saved my servers life! I spun up BOINC on it and half a day later saw my temps were over 90 degrees Celsius! I rarely have even bothered to check temps on it, so its fortunate. All better now, replaced thermal paste, got rid of the horrible oven of a video card (why did I have an x1900xt in a server again...?) And put a beefier cooler on there. Now its running 100% at >70 so that's pretty acceptable for an AMD chip I think.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> how fun this was!


Indeed. There are two awesome sides to doing this. The right reason and the smell of pie lol.
Edit: Total of 16 cores ready for the challenge my friends. I'm ready, Lets giver


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2014)

*UPDATE!*

Challenge has been opened at WCG:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6882
October 16th (0:00 GMT) thru October 23rd, 2014 (24:00 GMT)

Here are the prizes we have for participants so far....

- *2x $25 Paypal gifts*- provided by @Norton
- *2x $25 Paypal gifts*- provided by @ThE_MaD_ShOt 
- *2x $50 NewEgg gift cards*- provided by @twilyth
*- Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1* sound card provided by @james888
- other prizes TBA
** If anyone has any prizes to donate please let me know via post or PM*

*Game giveaway*- @manofthem will be hosting a game giveaway for participants during the Challenge. Expect to see some pretty cool titles offered! 

*STAY TUNED FOR THE OFFICIAL CHALLENGE THREAD LAUNCH and other updates soon!!!*


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll be joining the challenge,hope to have all my systems up and running by the 16th


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a metric crapton of Humble Bundle gift links (the post I made earlier in WCG and F@H forums was just round 1). I suppose those'll go over to Manofthem?


Norton said:


> If anyone has any prizes to donate please let me know via post or PM


I was thinking about finding something in the FS thread section and just having them ship it out to the winner. Has this been done before? Thoughts?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice idea.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> I have a metric crapton of Humble Bundle gift links (the post I made earlier in WCG and F@H forums was just round 1). I suppose those'll go over to Manofthem?
> 
> I was thinking about finding something in the FS thread section and just having them ship it out to the winner. Has this been done before? Thoughts?



You can send me the list of games and/or links, and I'll as them to the list.

Speaking of games, we have a pretty good giveaway taking shape with 2 new titles which will certainly excite interest. Games will be announced shortly, but we owe a thanks to @OneMoar, @twilyth, @Norton, and @Tallencor so far!!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

Ooooooo the suspense. I know what I'm donating. @twilyth and @Norton as well but @OneMoar....................? One hint is all I want?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

@Norton should still have bunch of game keys I gave him
I am working on getting parts for a rig to give away nothing special but would make a good HTPC ...


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

I went fishing and caught an @OneMoar lol. Everyone here was hoping you would say the memorial rig "_*But*_" I wouldn't give it away either . Jellousey is not to be mistaken for admiration. well, okay in this case maybe


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> @Norton should still have bunch of game keys I gave him
> I am working on getting parts for a rig to give away nothing special but would make a good HTPC ...



Yes sir, thank you; I now have that in my possession and tallying all the game options. @xvi sent me a list of games as well, and now is just about finalizing the list of games for this giveaway. 

The generous donations from team members is just as stellar as always!


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

@james888 has donated an *Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1* sound card to the prize pool! 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156005


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> I was thinking about finding something in the FS thread section and just having them ship it out to the winner. Has this been done before? Thoughts?



Yes, I've done that before. Just check with the seller before hand and let them know exactly what you are doing so there is no confusion and to make sure they are OK with it. There is a slight issue the seller can have by not shipping to the verified PP address in the event a dispute is opened, so there is valid reason if someone doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> @james888 has donated an *Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1* sound card to the prize pool!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156005


It has amazing sound. Audio equipment doesn't go obsolete, so don't let its age fool you. I simply sidegraded to an external. Whomevers home it falls into, will be a happy cruncher.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

Official Challenge thread is open:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/

Still need to finish up the OP and prize post... bear with me


----------

